# What is this bike? Schwinn? Confirmed!



## locomotion (Oct 3, 2018)

I posted in the general forum, should of posted it here
What is this brike? Schwinn? age? 
thanks


----------



## SKPC (Oct 3, 2018)

Hmmmm....20's 30's moto-frame.  Not sure Schwinn... I like the seat & front rim a lot!   How big are the hoops?


----------



## locomotion (Oct 4, 2018)

SKPC said:


> Hmmmm....20's 30's moto-frame.  Not sure Schwinn... I like the seat & front rim a lot!   How big are the hoops?




28" wheels

I just unpacked the trailer of parts and bikes from yesterday and the headbadge was taped under the seat!!! What are the chances of that?

It's a Schwinn Admiral, no idea of the age!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2018)

the badge outline on the head tube looks different... maybe an Excelsior?


----------



## locomotion (Oct 4, 2018)

bricycle said:


> the badge outline on the head tube looks different... maybe an Excelsior?




really have no idea, I know nothing about Schwinns
the badge holes match up perfectly with the bike!

hope more people from the Schwinn world can shed some more light


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 4, 2018)

That's pretty cool to find the badge hidden under the seat. One less part to find for your project.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2018)

OOPS, don't know why I said Excelsior, I meant Crown. They had a frame opening like that I think. I've been wrong before. Good luck with your quest.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 5, 2018)

any more help?
approximate year? model?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 5, 2018)

I've never seen a fork like that on a Schwinn. Not sure the frame is Schwinn either, but I haven't been around the block yet.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 5, 2018)

I need help. Any help. Anything is possible.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 5, 2018)

@locomotion 

*The top, parallel frame tubes *
*do appear to be the same o.d. *

*Not cornvinced that chainring *
*is associated with Schwinn.*

*Could be it was changed-out at *
*some time.*

*Headtubes of that era were some-*
*what consistent in height even when*
*from different manufacturers.  Thus ..*
*the mystery-fork that appears to fit.  *

*See foto for more  ........*

*..... patric*


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 5, 2018)

Is this the chain ring that's on your bike? Hard to tell from my chair since there isn't a good shot of it. Looks darn close to me but all your shots are on an angle. 

*Elgin *





*Larger frames*


----------



## locomotion (Oct 6, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Is this the chain ring that's on your bike? Hard to tell from my chair since there isn't a good shot of it. Looks darn close to me but all your shots are on an angle.
> 
> *Elgin *
> 
> ...




Yes, thank you. This is the same chainring.
I like the Elgin and not Schwinn direction.

Now, I can't modify my original post to remove the schwinn confirmed!!!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 6, 2018)

These relics are never easy to ID because who really knows who changed what over its' long abused life.  Both of the Elgins above have a different attachment design of the lower top tube to the head/down tube if you look closely.  Can you take better pics of the seat-stays?  Also a sideways pic to see the head/seat angles?  This could help determine if Schwinn.


----------



## oldy57 (Oct 6, 2018)

Max if you want to sell the badge I would be interested in it.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 6, 2018)

oldy57 said:


> Max if you want to sell the badge I would be interested in it.




I will wait to confirm the identity of this bike first, if it's not a Schwinn, I will have no use for the badge Tom. I will let you know first.
Do you have a bike for it? or is it for a badge collection?
Can you please shere a picture of your bike? Might help prove or disprove the identity of the bike.
thanks
Max


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 15, 2018)

1924 Schwinn I use to own. Pull the crank. Good chance it is marked with at least the year.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 29, 2020)

i have tried every Elgin badges that I could find, and none of them fit
but all the Schwinn badges that I tried, the badge holes match!
I am lost ..... so I am putting the bike for sale in the For Sale section


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 30, 2020)

I found a link to this thread from another in the *for* *sale* forum; (and sometimes I do not even see threads in this forum).

The chain ring sprocket looks peculiar. It is generally stamped like an Emblem Angola sprocket with only 3 squares, (not 4 like an Excelsior-Elgin); but the hole for the drive pin hole is not offset like on many Emblems; (yet the extra material is there).

So, the sprocket looks like a 3rd version, in addition to the 2 (Emblem & Excelsior-Elgin) shown on the chain ring sprocket thread (page ~8?), I believe in the restoration tips forum.

I have also seen other Emblem-profiled chain ring sprockets of different design patterns that also had the extra material for a 2” wide offset for the drive pin, but the drive pin holes were cut like a more typical chain ring sprocket.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 30, 2020)

badge holes are 2 3/16" apart
serial is 205150


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 30, 2020)

Below is an Old Milwaulkee ad for Admiral bicycles that look like A&S built. 




The 1920's Motor Bike pictured above appears to have the 4-shamrock chain ring sprocket, similar to one pictured below. 



Nice A&S Admiral, GLWTS!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 30, 2020)

These older bikes have had long lives. Paint, whitewashed-looking, does not match.(fork/frame) Didn't most early schwinn's have asc forks? Badge outline is not really same badge-to-headtube.  Crankset is not schwinn, stem bars and wheel changed out. Seatpost patina very different.  Chain adjusters look like Shelby as does the fork truss.  Is there a weld weep-hole on the bottom of the lower top bar where it meets the head tube?


----------



## locomotion (Dec 30, 2020)

SKPC said:


> These older bikes have had long lives. Paint, whitewashed-looking, does not match.(fork/frame) Didn't most early schwinn's have asc forks? Badge outline is not really same badge-to-headtube.  Crankset is not schwinn, stem bars and wheel changed out. Seatpost patina very different.  Chain adjusters look like Shelby as does the fork truss.  Is there a weld weep-hole on the bottom of the lower top bar where it meets the head tube?



what does "weld weep-hole" mean?

yes, it had a long life .... anything could have been switched or replaced
but it sure looks like it's been whole for a long while


----------



## SKPC (Dec 30, 2020)

Sorry. A small 3/32" hole that allowed gasses to escape during welding/brazing.  Most of my old shelby's have this weep hole. Bottom front lower top tube.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 2, 2021)

for sale in the for sale section
USD$600 + actual shipping from Canada ***tank not included***
bike is very heavy so it will likely cost over $250 to ship


----------



## bloo (Jan 2, 2021)

Ok I'm confused. The bike in the classifieds appears to be a different bike, with an IGH and a shifter, and is not advertised as a Schwinn. None of the pictures in either thread show a tank. What bike are we discussing?

EDIT: Never mind, the other ad just surfaced. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 19, 2021)

Did not intend to cause trouble, but this bike is a SHELBY!!!!!  I am going out on a limb to say this but I am now quite sure about it after seeing this offering below on the E-pay site.   Sometimes, un-abused bikes show up there and some appear original.
I believe that this particular fork (that I have seen here questioned) is pre or early 30's Shelby. With the big-tank moto frame..... Shelby!









I will try to find the link....  ok here it is!!
1933 34 35 Shelby Bicycle Motor Bike | eBay


----------



## locomotion (Jan 19, 2021)

looks pretty close
thanks

if only we could modify a post and title on this site .... I would update the title


----------

